# Tree Top Walk video Lamington National Park



## Ekka (Dec 30, 2006)

This is where I am going tomorrow, hopefully the weather is good and the foot traffic light. It should be interesting. Keep watching this spot for the video.

http://www.mountainbowers.com.au/content/v2_standard.asp?name=TreetopWalk

*The video has arrived.*

6.49mins and 33mb WMV, has a few extra things in there to make your day.

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/treetopswalk.wmv


----------



## JayD (Dec 30, 2006)

Good stuff Ekka, will be watching...I've had to postpone my chopper flight twice now due to bad weather...but will post pictures, maybe even a video for the folks in the states to see as well. Enjoy your tour in the tree tops, it will be different not tied in.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 31, 2006)

Bump, video is in, link in first post, check it out, was a great trip and the kids done well as we trekked some 6 to 7km's, only has to carry the little 3yo once about 200m.


----------



## gumneck (Dec 31, 2006)

Beautiful. Tks for sharing.

tom


----------



## arboralliance (Jan 1, 2007)

*Blessed...*

You are blessed with a beautiful family Eric...

Thanks for sharing, I hope to take my daughter up there one day...

Happy Holidays and New Year!


----------



## JayD (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Ekka,
Your tree top walk looked fantastic,bet you were thinking about the walkways and and structural integrity...Australia is shore one beautiful place...not that I'm biased..err cought...when we are next in QLD we will have to check this place out.Great Video.
All The Best


----------



## BranchWalker74 (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks like an awesome park. Nice video


----------

